# {Duplicate in Hardware} apple monitor to a PC



## lookUP (May 9, 2000)

Probably not a kosher mix but i'm trying to connect an apple monitor (model M1298 - 16" color) to a PC. I bought a small adapter to connect both ends properly and the image is all fuzzy. 
Here are some specs on my computer: PII 333 - celeron, 16 MB Video Card (Sis 61??)
I tried the monitor on an older PC with an 8 MB Video card with the same results.
The monitor works fine on its original Mac; I have also tried changing display adapter and monitor settings to vga, 640 x 480, in 16-bit mode but no luck. 
What else can i try?
Thanks.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

While I understand why it might make sense in this time, we try not to have the same question in more than one forum. If anyone has any ideas on this one, please reply here: http://www.helponthe.net/tsgbb/Forum9/HTML/002431.html


----------

